# R.I.P. Porter braggot



## Anthony (Jul 7, 2005)

This was the last Braggot I bottled, entered it in the International Mead Fest's home mead makers contest. Don't know how it will compare but the feed back will be good all the same.

The recipe is as follows;

~ Honey
5 lb clover
3 lb eastern buckwheat
3 lb mesquite

~ Extract, 3.3 lb Coopers light LME

~ Grist
8 oz British pale
8 oz German wheat
8 oz Chocolate wheat
12 oz Roasted barley

~ Other
3 lb Grade A maple syrup
8 oz Fresh ginger

Lalvin EC-1118

6 Gallons
O.G. 1.130
F.G. 1.002
A.B.V. 17%

This batch was 40 days from pitching the starter to bottle.

Very smooth, honey dominates the flavor making it more like mead then beer which is the way a braggot should be IMO.

The maple and ginger flavors where lost during fermentation but I'm sure they added to the over all profile, there is a very slight bitterness, I'm not sure if it's from the dark grain or the ginger.

It pour's with a big tan head that quickly diminish's. The aroma is of honey and malt.

R.I.P. stands for Russian Imperial Porter, but it is very well suited to this braggot. It drinks like a big brown ale, even though it's 17% abv you don't taste or smell the alcohol in this mead, which means, drinking one or two 500ml bottles like it's beer has the effect of pounding down a 12 pack. Has made for more then one very restful nights.

Anthony


----------



## Anthony (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## Anthony (Jul 7, 2005)

An image of the lable is at, http://demented-one.org/mead/label/RIP.jpg


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

I am a little confused. Is this a comp not yet judged or do you know the scoring already?

B grade maple syrup could offer more character. I have to add ginger at bottling to get any ginger character (and it was my 3rd addition of it).


----------



## Anthony (Jul 7, 2005)

Hey nursebee,

This is the first year IMA http://www.meadfest.com/ has had a home mead makers contest, I've heard there have been around 200 entries.

First round judging is this month, final judging is next month, weekend of Feb. 10th.

Thank's for the info about using "B" grade maple syrup, I wasn't aware of that.

The ginger flavor was lost.

I was mistaken about the grist, this is correct;

1 lb British pale
1 lb German wheat
8 oz Chocolate wheat
12 oz Roasted barley

I'll post the score's when I get them.

Anthony.


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

This was my last braggot (a little over 6 gal batched):

8.8 lb weyerman pils extract
6.o lbs locust honey
8 oz caramunich
16 oz aromatic
4 oz dehusked german chocolated
bittered with 1 oz cascade
flavored with 1 ox hallertau
aroma hops 1 oz hallertau at KO
fermented with wyeast 2308

Turned out very nice but a bit estery and not as sweet as I had hoped.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 7, 2005)

Okay, so here's what the finished bottles look like, and how the mead looks right after pouring.

http://demented-one.org/mead/RootBeerBraggot01.JPG

http://demented-one.org/mead/RootBeerBraggot02.JPG

Happy mazing,

Anthony


----------



## Anthony (Jul 7, 2005)

Actualy, that,s the braggot I bottled New Years Eve.

Anthony


----------

